
Yes, Valve is still making games - Impossible
https://www.polygon.com/2017/5/3/15514956/valve-steam-half-life-3-dota-2-left-4-dead-3-sequels
======
Hydraulix989
"Valve doesn't have to do anything"

I've never heard anybody say this about a company before.

